

Best network monitoring software? (for figuring out how Google Docs works) - qq66

What software can I use on Windows to monitor and log network activity in an easy-to-read way?<p>I'm trying to monitor how Skype and Google Docs set up their connections, and I know they do so through an elaborate process that I'd like to document.
======
ewams
<http://www.wireshark.org> Never leave home without it.

------
Teufel
Wireshark

